# Oil Leaks



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I changed the oil in the car a couple weeks ago, but I've been noticing it has been dripping on the driveway - something that didn't start until afterwards. However, it also has an oil leak which was evident while I was changing the oil (and the fact I only pulled out about 4.25 quarts - I put in 4.5 last February when I did the previous oil change), but that's less of the issue at the moment, but I'll get back to it later, so it's all in one thread.

So, when you look under the car, the spot on the ground pretty clearly lines up with a visible drip "forming" on the bottom of the oil pan, on one of the fins, right in line with the drain plug. I torqued this to spec when I changed the oil - just like the previous time (made loosening it a whole lot easier than when I changed it for the first time myself - last time - and had to use a breaker bar to get it loose), but I did check to make sure it wasn't loose - it wasn't. But in my mind, that's likely my source of the leak, based on nothing else changing in that location since doing the oil change.

As I mentioned how goddamn tight the drain plug used to be from the dealer doing it, is it possible that it ended up crushing the gasket which they don't intend you to replace as the drain plug isn't supposed to be removed fully, and this time it finally started to leak? Maybe I got some kind of debris in there when fastening it back up (I washed the car just before, so it really wasn't dirty underneath)?

Now, onto the second, more "historical" leak - it doesn't seem to spot the driveway, as it is more "spread out" over the left side of the oil pan, and seems to be "collected" by the aeroshield more than anything (right by the edge of the opening there). I expect this is where that oil went when I drained it this time (I pulled out closer to 5 quarts due to the fuel dillution last year). I didn't poke my head underneath when I was changing the oil as it was really windy, and it was spraying oil everywhere when I was draining it.

I'll try and hop under tomorrow and grab a few pictures, but I'm really hoping it's not the drain plug - I'll try tightening it some more. I'd rather not drain all my fresh oil out to mess with a stupid gasket that shouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## helenlevi (Mar 17, 2021)

There are many reasons of oil leaks. One of the reasons is oil filter cap. Is it in good situation?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

helenlevi said:


> There are many reasons of oil leaks. One of the reasons is oil filter cap. Is it in good situation?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The spotting underneath where the drips clearly were hanging off the oil pan was pretty small today. I wiped everything off, so I can see if it leaks again the next time the car is driven (Friday).


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

This happens every time I have the oil changed. Residual coming off the drain off path I would assume. I put a pan under for a few days after each oil change now. Dealer forgot the O-ring one time. Now that was an F-ing mess!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's entirely possible that's the case. Even though it's been a couple weeks, the car has only been driven about 60 miles since. When I changed the oil, it was super windy and made a _gigantic_ mess, so this would not be a surprise (and sure would be a relief). I'll hopefully get to check the oil pan for a visible drip _before_ the car leaves, and then again after it's back.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

There's only two times I've had oil dripping from my car. 1) When I forget to wipe out that steel catch tray under the oil filter and 2) When my oil pan gasket was leaking. I had it replaced under warranty.

Now, while not dripping, I do have seepage from the oil level sensor which is the sensor directly above the oil pan drain plug. I park at an angle (hood up) so I think this makes it worse. I have to keep it covered with oil contact compatible RTV seal or it will seep out and blow back onto the exhaust and under the car. Anyways, may want to check that.

Any of the guys here going through replacing the oil pickup seal should absolutely replace the seals on anything that plugs into the pan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All right, I just checked it before my wife took it out and there was a visible drip forming on the bottom of the oil pan, in the same spot. Wiping the bottom area where the drain plug sits into, was wet oil. So since I wiped it off almost two days ago, it's dripping even just sitting in the driveway, and I am going to take a guess it's the drain plug/gasket. 

I didn't remove the plug, so per the TSB, that should mean the gasket wouldn't need to be replaced...but apparently it does? 

Ugh.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> All right, I just checked it before my wife took it out and there was a visible drip forming on the bottom of the oil pan, in the same spot. Wiping the bottom area where the drain plug sits into, was wet oil. So since I wiped it off almost two days ago, it's dripping even just sitting in the driveway, and I am going to take a guess it's the drain plug/gasket.
> 
> I didn't remove the plug, so per the TSB, that should mean the gasket wouldn't need to be replaced...but apparently it does?
> 
> Ugh.


Use some brake cleaner and clean all around the plug and the side of the pan, just to make sure nothing is dripping from above.

An you know, if you have a very clean catch pan you could drain it out, replace the seal, and put the oil back in. Also the seal is probably cheaper at the dealer if you factor in price + shipping online.

Thanks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah - I had to do that on my Cavalier before. Did my oil change as usual, and never had replaced the drain plug gasket (which _was_ one you were supposed to replace every time), but never had it leak either...until this time.

Made sure one of my drain pans was extra squeaky clean, drained out all my fresh new oil, changed the plug gasket, put the plug back in and "reinstalled" said oil. 

I'm just not sure why this one would have failed when it's technically not necessary to replace it. I am expecting it is from The Incredible Hulk fastening the drain plug every time the dealer did the oil changes (ever time, up until last Feb when I did it for the first time, as the price had just gotten insane), causing the gasket to crush slightly. Just not sure why it didn't leak _last_ time I changed it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Yeah - I had to do that on my Cavalier before. Did my oil change as usual, and never had replaced the drain plug gasket (which _was_ one you were supposed to replace every time), but never had it leak either...until this time.
> 
> Made sure one of my drain pans was extra squeaky clean, drained out all my fresh new oil, changed the plug gasket, put the plug back in and "reinstalled" said oil.
> 
> I'm just not sure why this one would have failed when it's technically not necessary to replace it. I am expecting it is from The Incredible Hulk fastening the drain plug every time the dealer did the oil changes (ever time, up until last Feb when I did it for the first time, as the price had just gotten insane), causing the gasket to crush slightly. Just not sure why it didn't leak _last_ time I changed it.


I agree 100% with the way over tightening causing it it fail.

Here is pictures of mine from a 30K mile car that had the oil plug so tight I had to chisel it off.

Bought a new plug and used the old sealing washer. It looked and looks fine to me. Got the same dang leak you described.

Bought a new sealing washer and the drip went away.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well that drain plug looks horrific. I bought a new one when I changed it for the first time myself last year, because I didn't know what to expect (I had bought the oil and filter at least a year...or two...prior when I had intended to start changing it myself, but that plug was so stupid tight I was worried I was going to round off the drain plug so I stopped - ended up getting it off with a breaker bar and didn't hurt it) so I do have one...just in case, though I torque to spec. But it sounds like the new gasket will more than likely be the ticket, since that pretty much confirms the theory.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Well that drain plug looks horrific. I bought a new one when I changed it for the first time myself last year, because I didn't know what to expect (I had bought the oil and filter at least a year...or two...prior when I had intended to start changing it myself, but that plug was so stupid tight I was worried I was going to round off the drain plug so I stopped - ended up getting it off with a breaker bar and didn't hurt it) so I do have one...just in case, though I torque to spec. But it sounds like the new gasket will more than likely be the ticket, since that pretty much confirms the theory.


Yeah sad thing is the car had 3 or 4 oil changes by the dealer that sold it new. At least the car fax showed that.

The plug was pretty rounded when I went to change the oil for my first time. A 6 point socket even turned on it. At that point an air chisel works best to get it off.

I am just glad the knuckle heads didn't strip the oil pan threads tightening the drain plug that tight.

I have done two or three oil changes since the new plug/gasket washer torqued to the proper spec. Removal is easy peasy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, we had the dealer do the changes from new until last Feb when I started doing them...so lots of instances of just blasting it on there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So I presume the new gasket part number is 55196309?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't confirm I've fixed it yet, but the original gasket was pretty visibly shot - which made me happy. Was worried I'd pull it out and see something that wasn't conclusive...this is.




























When I was pouring the oil back in (because it has a whole 675 miles on it), I spilled some because of course I did (the drain pan ain't real conducive to hitting even a funnel), so that's on the top of the aeroshield and currently running off the back and dripping onto the ground. But when I looked under about an hour later, I didn't see the characteristic drip under the drain plug. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------

